# Red deer mini con october 25th - 27th



## Shadowprints (Oct 8, 2019)

Anyone going to this event? Its later in the month in red deer alberta, canada. Mite b cool


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Oct 9, 2019)

I most absolutely will be!

Looking to indulge in buffet breakfasts, pool parties, room parties, fursuiting, and the snuggle room, if it be back!

Let's have awesome times, eh!?


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Oct 25, 2019)

RDMC starts tonight!

Can't wait!


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Oct 30, 2019)

RDMC was awesome!

My first time suiting around other furs!

www.reddeerminicon.ca: Home


----------



## Keefur (Oct 30, 2019)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> RDMC was awesome!
> 
> My first time suiting around other furs!
> 
> www.reddeerminicon.ca: Home


Fursuiting is addictive, isn't it?  Fursuiting around other Furs is a lot different than fursuiting around the general public, I've found.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Nov 9, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Fursuiting is addictive, isn't it?  Fursuiting around other Furs is a lot different than fursuiting around the general public, I've found.



It really is!

I gave my first hugs, and posed for my first photos!

I plan to post more pics sometime, but here's a teaser!


----------



## Keefur (Nov 9, 2019)

That's a good looking suit!


----------



## Keefur (Nov 11, 2019)

Do you have any individual picture of your suit?  I might want to use it in a poster.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Mar 11, 2020)

Keefur said:


> Do you have any individual picture of your suit?  I might want to use it in a poster.



I do now!

I'm still uploading pics, but here's what I've got up so far!

Artwork Gallery for TrevorBlueSquirrel -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Keefur (Mar 11, 2020)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> I do now!
> 
> I'm still uploading pics, but here's what I've got up so far!
> 
> Artwork Gallery for TrevorBlueSquirrel -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


I wish I had gotten these pictures before Fangcon.  I would have used you in a poster.  Well, perhaps in the future.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Mar 21, 2020)

Keefur said:


> I wish I had gotten these pictures before Fangcon.  I would have used you in a poster.  Well, perhaps in the future.



Sure, that'd be good!

If this bloody virus don't take us all down!


----------



## Keefur (Mar 21, 2020)

I may want a specific pose.  I'll let you know.  Yeah.  This virus sucks.  I have heard good things about a possible treatment though.


----------

